# Plowing again today



## tisenberg

Got to plow again today... What a blast, I really enjoy it. Plowed 6 inches effortlessly EVEN the steep driveway. I know the L130 is not the selection of most plowers, but this thing works GREAT.


----------



## HERBSGT

Waited until 11 am till the temp got up to 14 degrees. Easy plowing with the GT5000 with the extra weight and chains. Got to keep up. More snow comimg tomorrow and Wednesday. Don't know when we are going to get above freezing. My driveway still has about an inch of ice left over from the last snow that I didn't bother plowing. Big mistake! Won't do that again.What were your lowest temperatures so far this year? Sunday morning it was 2 below 0 here in northern Chester Coun ty,Pa. Herb


----------



## tisenberg

In Manassas, VA, I've been waking up to 16 to 20 degrees. Not as cold, but cold.


----------



## jodyand

If the weekend is nice i may go plow my garden up and work in the flower beds.:duh: Oh ya ll are talking about snow sorry bout that i just seen Plowing today.:smiles: :lmao: 
Jody


----------



## guest2

Herb,
What's that in the garage? T-bird? I have a '71 torino gt conv maybe in the spring I can post some pics.

I have the plow for my gt also but after waking up to 20"+ and having the tractor buried, I got a blower. Looks like it'll be getting a workout Tues/Wed.
Bob


----------



## tisenberg

Had a little more fun before the sun went down. My neighbor was hating life shoveling his driveway. He has an area that is about 50 by 50 in front of his garage that the shoveled by hand at which point... he gave up. I decided to spend 20 minutes to plow his 300 foot long driveway for him. He was thankful, but I was more thankful since I got to play some more. LOL


----------



## Argee

Kind of nice getting a little seat time isn't it.:thumbsup: We seem to be having an abundance of snow here lately and I've been getting my share of seat time. Problem is, it's been so dam cold over the last week or so that seat time isn't quality. We're supposed to get another 10-12" over the next 24 hours, so it looks like I'll be getting more seat time.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *If the weekend is nice i may go plow my garden up and work in the flower beds.:duh: Oh ya ll are talking about snow sorry bout that i just seen Plowing today.:smiles: :lmao:
> Jody *


You have no idea how much I'd like to be doing just that right about now!


----------



## tisenberg

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *... it's been so dam cold over the last week or so that seat time isn't quality. ... *


You haven't modified your tractor to have a seat heater yet???


----------



## bear

tisenberg do you want to come help me plow some snow


----------



## tisenberg

Love too, but I'll have to use your equipment


----------



## Live Oak

Tis, how much snow did you get altogether? I can imagine how the driving must be around there. It is bad enough when the weather is great. Drivers seem to be spring loaded to the dumb sh*t position when is snows! :furious:


----------



## tisenberg

We ended up with about 7 inches in Manassas. The drivers around here suck year around... which I'm sure most states can say.

- it's cloudy, I need to be careful, one of the clouds might fall on me.

- it's too sunny, too bright to see... I'll close my eye's

- there are car in front of me... need to slow down

- need to change lines.. step 1, hit brakes

- someone changing lanes, hit brakes

- someone hit brakes... STOP

- snow, I better go 5 miles an hour OR just get it over with and swurve off the road

- ice... let's see, I think I remember I'm suppose to slam on the brakes and smash the accelerator down... right?

- rain, OMG, gotta go slow, I might hydroplane going 20 miles an hour

- fog, have to go slow because my hi-beams aren't helping much

- clear day... wow, it's pretty out, I'll go slow so I can enjoy it.

- 100+ degree's... I can't go fast because the air is so thick.

- 40 degree's... wow, it's cold, I better be careful of ice.

- Hmm no traffic today, I'm normally going slow during this time of day due to traffic... better go slow just in case


----------



## Live Oak

I remember how it was about 25 years ago when I was working at the John Deere dealer on Fairfax Circle. It was a mess then. When I came up to go to Walter Reed Medical Center, I was totally shocked how much things have changed for the worst and the traffic is unbelievable. I remember when Sudley Road was nothing but farmers field on both sides of the road all the way into Manasas. It was REAL nice before they built I-66. Ahhhhh, the good ole' days.


----------



## tisenberg

Sudley which is 234... now there is a 234 bypass which is like a highway. It's getting very crowded in Manassas and beyond.


----------



## Live Oak

It is starting to get crowded all the way out to Remington and Culpepper. I was considering moving back there but have my doubts.


----------



## tisenberg

Nothing personal... please don't move back, we have too many people already  Just kidding.


----------



## HERBSGT

to Sixchows, Tep, that's my 69 Tbird. Only has 7600 miles on her. Picked it up about a year and a half ago from the estate of the lady who bought it new in Philly. The original paint still shines and the interior is like new. Had to do a lot of electrical work because of sitting so long but now have it running great. Herb


----------



## Live Oak

Tis, you would never notice me as I would stay a hermit on the farms. Got about 1650 acres to run around on and keep me busy.


----------



## guest

Tis, you guys in VA have almost gotten more snow than us in maine this year... 
looks like the latest storm is gonna miss us again... its hitting the east coast and southern NH.. but wont make it up here... maybe next time.


----------



## Big Allis

Tis we got 6 inches here in delaware spose get more bout 2-4 its icy here now id rather ghave the powdery snow thn ice or wets snow i use honda 4x4 trx300 4 wheeler wth plow plus have a bolens 1050 wth blower n tiller if ice gets 2 bad lol or if it get 2 bad use 4x4 case bckhoe or crawler lol:thumbsup: eace:


----------



## slipshod

*Big Allis*

We have had freezing rain on and off all day. Starting to get some snow now. The horses did not like walking on it ,they made one lap of the paddock and back in thier stalls.Snow, ice,snow again. The grader box will make short work of it.


----------



## Old_Nodaker

This is the result of our 2 foot snowfall with a little wind Sunday, Today it was 27 below. Snow was pretty light, except for the 4 foot banks the plows throw up.




<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4e274350-40ca-4fc2-7f1b-447f32fb48c4&size=lg>


----------



## leolav

Got to give the thrower a good workout this morning. Real fluffy 11" of snow here. Handled it like a champ. Sure beats plowing and replowing to pick up the stuff that gets missed.


----------



## slipshod

*Just Finished*

I plowed 6 driveways this morning with my JD4600.Going to work this afternoon so I did not bother to put the blade on the truck.The tractor does an excellent job with an 84" box on the back and the loader on the front,can move snow the truck won't touch.By the way I can feel my feet again,it is around 10 degrees and blowing here.


----------



## ducati996

*Today's removal*

It seems like we are in the snow belt of sorts...I would say Most of Suffolk County, LI got 12" worth

My guestimate because my blower opening is 24" high, and from picture is half way or more...

It was perfect...no school or work today, just tooling around with both machines

Ducati


----------



## ducati996

Another action shot..sort of


----------



## guest

ducati, nice tractor... your such a left winger.. id have thought youd not want to use any fossil fuels or mess up the environment and would shovel or better yet.. wait for the global warming caused by George W & haliburton to melt the snow....... 



Just kidding lefty...

:friends: 


the snow missed us again...


----------



## guest2

My craftsman GT in action,


----------



## guest2

My craftsman GT in action,


----------



## tisenberg

Where is it? All I see is a blizard LOL


----------



## guest

looks good 6chows.. you appreciate that cab i bet... 


I think im gonna get one for next year - if we ever get snow again....


----------



## guest2

Yes the cab sure is nice! Stays warm inside and the windows don't fog, the electric wiper is real nice also. I feel like a little kid in it. I want to keep on snowblowing even when there isn't any more to do. Even used it to dig out some buried cars at the end of the day. May get more snow in the beginning of the week!


----------



## johnray13

*A little snow*

<img src=http://www.bakermedia.com/gallery/data/523/1snow29.jpg>


----------



## Argee

WOW! I bet it helps keep the house insulated from the cold!


----------



## Argee

Where was that picture taken johnray?


----------



## johnray13

No info was provided with that picture. It was in a series on extreme images. Thats one hell of a snow fall though!


----------



## bear

seems like moving snow is all i've been doing. getting to much seat time


----------



## bo1

Snow is no problem. Love plowing the stuff. Gives me time to think about important things like..when did I take a nap last.


----------



## Spike

*Hey*

bo1, Looks like an invisible driver? Is that remote control?

Glad it's not to cold here in Houston. Today we are looking at getting up to 8 inches of rain in some places. Time to put that Speedo on!!!


----------



## bo1

nah, had to jump off to take the picture, too cold for anyone else to come out to do it.


----------



## guest

nice setup Bo1, what are you clearing? is that a parking lot?


----------



## tisenberg

Nice pile of snow... building a jump?


----------



## Live Oak

Bo, that looks like you are having entirely too much fun in that picture! I feel better knowing now that I am not the only one who needs a regular nap. :smiles:


----------



## bo1

Clearing my driveways. Got two of them, they generate quite a bit of snow. Had quite a bit this year and that pile is now about 4 times as big. My son commented on that. He said that if I did that when he and his sister were younger, they'd be skiing on it. Incidently, the beast has turfs on it and pulls like a son of gun, thanks to the 4 wheel drive. Personally, I find pushing snow and cutting grass relaxing. Don't have to think about anything other then how high can I make this pile. Kinda upsets me that I can't get it higher then about 12'. Tractor digs itself into the snow and the box hangs up when I try to back it off the hill.


----------



## Live Oak

Bo, have you thought about some chains for the rear tires? Might be able to get the pile upto about 15ft. with a set of those. :smiles:


----------



## bo1

I'll tell you Chief, the Mexicans have it right, they take a siesta. Ever get around to about 3 pm and just are dying to close your eyes for a bit? Wait.. you're retired, you can close your eyes any time you want.


----------



## bo1

No.. no chains, the beast really doesn't need them. Besides, to get higher, I'll need a ramp of snow and the fronts just claw there way down into the pile. Snow isn't stable enough to climb. Now dirt, diferent story, I can ramp that and keep pushing higher. I had a couple of nifty piles of dirt in the back. Pushed them so high , I got skeered and buckled my seat belt.


----------



## Argee

So far this season we have 109" of snow. We got 74.6" in January.:wow:


----------



## guest

we got no snow at all in january.. it set a record for the dryest month...


----------



## Live Oak

Not more than about an inch or so here. And that is the way I like it! :smiles:


----------



## Ingersoll444

says we have a bit of snow and ice coming up tomarrow, and saterday. Weeee. I SO want spring!!!!


----------



## tisenberg

Ice sucks, it's not fun to plow


----------



## Argee

*That's the way we were*



> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *we got no snow at all in january.. it set a record for the dryest month... *


Last year, we didn't get a lot of snow until March...then it dumped on us..This is the first good winter that we've had for the last five years.


----------



## Argee

That's what will probably happen to you up their in main SJ.


----------



## Ingersoll444

*Re: That's the way we were*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Last year, we didn't get a lot of snow until March...then it dumped on us..This is the first good winter that we've had for the last five years. *


You are lucky. Last year was the worse winter I remember. Started snowing in nov, and just never stopped. When spring came, the snow just turned to rain, and stuck with us till the end of July. This fall, and most of the winter has also proven to be pretty wet, I REALY hope for a dryer spring this year. Starting to feel like a duck.


----------



## parts man

Paul, I think we shared your weather last year too!:barf: We were wading to our waste in the woods in January, and then rained all summer!! Some hard to get hay dry!!!


----------

